# KUIU Guide jacket 4 Sale



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

KUIU Guide Jacket verde 2.0 size LARGE for sale!
Used 1 season.. excellent condition 
The only reason why I’m selling is because I need a XL.
I love this jacket
$175 
Call/text Nathan @ 801-712-7072


----------

